
Show HN: Ek – one app all cabs - nav
http://ekapp.co
======
digital_ins
This is a very cool swiss-army knife for the abundance of cab aggregators in
India. Am gonna give it a whirl the next time I need transportation.

Because I've not used it yet, I'm curious as to whether you're using deep-
linking to get to the other cabs? If the taxi companies offer APIs, I think
another powerful use-case would be to link up to those APIs. Without them,
this is a pretty good tool!

~~~
digital_ins
really disappointing that the app developer doesn't even condescend to
replying to posts on his ShowHN posting

------
nautical
How does it differentiate itself from say scoot or other such apps ?

